# Rats & Cats



## nathansmom09 (Mar 6, 2012)

So I know that some people have rats and cats that coexist together peacefully. Does anyone have a good resource on how to go about introducing a pair of rats to a cat. I have had my cat since she was born, rescued the whole litter of strays. I just got 2 male rats this past weekend and while one is very adventurous and social the other is very timid and shy. They have discovered each other, and the poor shy and timid one was not happy to find he's living in the same house as a cat. 

1) I should bond well with the rats before trying to introduce them to the cat, right?
2) Do I introduce one at a time to the cat? Or would they be more confident together?
3) What signs do I watch for to know that it isn't going well, or is?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

1. Yes!
2. Together I belive.
3. Bad signs:
-puffed up rat or cat
-rat goes attack
-cat strikes (yeah duh)
Hope this helps.


----------



## SamIAm (Feb 22, 2012)

I would watch for signs that you cat looks like hes about to pounce or attack im sure you know the look. Most cats I have introduced my rat to have been chill about her. If she running around I keep the cat out of the room so she doesn't decide my rat it a toy. My rat will try to bite the cats feet if shes pawing at the cage. I can't tell if they are playing but no one gets hurt. I would be sure the rats are bonded with you so they aren't double stressed by you and a cat. I hope it goes well! Imo I would do one at a time so you can be quick to catch the rat if something goes wrong...I could be wrong on this but thats what I would think.


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

Well.. Here's my experience. :/

My first Cat who I rescued and bottle fed at from age 1 week+ was raised every single day with my Rats. She was very gentle with them, and she did fantastic with them.
My second Cat who I rescued when he was 6 weeks old was a bit different. He's a russian blue mix, and I'm told they can be good hunters..? I tried to introduce him to my rats, but he immediately went after them and tried to get his claws into them. I tried 2 more times with no luck. Every single day he watches them and pounces at their cage, and It's a VERY dangerous situation.

I suggest letting them just sniff at first. Be SURE her claws/teeth are not within range of the rats. Be sure to encourage your cat by being very quiet and petting her if she does good and is gentle. I would do it as early as possible- but be sure your rats trust you first. Good luck, hope you have better luck than I am


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

My rat and my cat play extremely well together. I can leave them alone in my bedroom and do things around the house and let them play, its wonderful. 
My cat pounces on him, and stalks him, but doesn't hurt him. It all depends on the type of cat you have. Do you have any other small animals? Any reptiles? I introduced my bearded dragon and chameleon to her a long time ago, and she was uninterested in them, so I figured it would be the same with the rat.
I can never tell if my rat bites her or not, but he crawls all over her and chases her around. She bites him (gently) and bats him around, flips him over, etc etc, but he runs back for more every time.
Definitely make sure your rats trust you first, and you guys have a good bond. If they get scared they can run to you for protection, or run back into their cage. 
Personally, I would let your cat check them out while they're in the cage first. That way there is that protective metal between them. Then slowly introduce them. 
Hold the rat and show it to your cat, see how s/he reacts, etc etc and take it from there. 
Just be very watchful!!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

When I first brought my boys home, I had a cat who was 2 years old and I had raised him literally since he was born. Even helped deliver him. Taj was like my child and I could predict every little move he was going to make. I would expect since you've had your cat since this early as well, you know your cat pretty well. This always helps.
It really depends on the personality of your cat. My Taj was never really a hunter. He was extremely laid back, but curious when I brought my boys home. Like your boys, one of mine was -and still is- very adventurous and brave (Cassius), while the other is quiet and somewhat shy (Kalabar). Cassius isn't afraid of cats or dogs at all, whereas Kalabar would just rather not even have a non-rat animal in the room.



nathansmom09 said:


> 1) I should bond well with the rats before trying to introduce them to the cat, right?
> *Yes, definitely. Let them know you well, before you introduce them to a predator.
> *
> 2) Do I introduce one at a time to the cat? Or would they be more confident together?
> ...


They may not ever get along, and they should always be supervised together. If things don't work out to the point where they're at least comfortable with each others' presence, you should keep constant supervision when the cat is in the room. Better safe than sorry.

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/131/e/b/In_Your_Face_by_HiddenHeartsCry.jpg This was day one between my boys and Taj. The tank (a verrryyy rooky mistake) allowed for safe interaction. He couldn't knock it over, and he couldn't grab at them.
http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/153/f/6/Dangerous_Encounter_by_HiddenHeartsCry.jpg this was just a few weeks into life with cats and rats. Taj was interested, but shortly after staring, he just shrugged it off and walked away to do his thing. 
I never felt comfortable with leaving them loose together in a room, though.

Do what you feel comfortable with. If you don't have complete confidence, don't do it.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I would be very very careful because it only takes one tiny second for everything to go horribly wrong. Even the tiniest scratch or bite can be very bad.

I would have the cage where the cats can see the rats and vice versa. They can check each other out and begin to get used to each other while still having bars between them. You can also see right away how they react to one another, like if the rats seem scared or if the cats have the reaction of jumping at the bars or going twitchy like they will attack or "play". Many cats wouldn't so much as attack as play with but with harmful or deadly results still. So even if they seem non aggressive it can still be bad.

You are the best judge of your cats. I have three cats and one I would never ever let near my rats. Kye is a bit younger and has very high play mode lol. It wouldn't be good for the rats at all. Another cat keeba, who is the most interested in them, I would never give him the chance to be free with them. But I will hold him and let him sniff and see the rats. He is a big gentle baby but I can see that he gets alittle twitchy mostly watching their tails and while I know he wouldn't 'attack" them, I think he could still hurt them. Last time I held him near them he tried to climb into the cage lol
My third cat- Kisa has zero interest in them. She is that kindof oblivious goof. I will sit by the cage with the door open and let her come over. She just spends the whole time loving me & doesn't even notice that Sookie is about to jump on her back at any moment lol

My rats are a little bit scared but at the same time curious. Sookie goes crazy for the cats. Everytime they walk by she runs to the cage and follows them and will try to dig out to get to them. When Kisa comes over she will hang out of the cage sniffing at her. 

Some cats just don't really have much if any prey drive and wouldn't be interested or care, but if your cat is playful and likes toys alot there is a good chance that the rat will trigger it. A playful smack or nip can hurt when one of them is a bit smaller. The less interest the cats have probably the safer they will act. 

I know some pets can really love outside their species, I used to have a dog that was BFF with a rabbit. He was huge and it was adorable that this bunny would climb all over him and nibble his fur and chase him around and then the dog would just lick the rabbit and follow him as well. Seeing two animals that shouldn't be friends get along is just too cute but honestly it is not worth the risk to try most of them time IMO.


----------



## moongate (Mar 12, 2012)

I have two cats and I wouldn't let mine in the same room as my boys. This is because they hunt anything that moves. I would be just as cautious if they weren't however. I've heard stories about animals who were raised together, lived together harmlessly for many years until one day one of them reverted back to their basic instinct. This is why people will suggest to always keep them under supervision.


----------

